# An exciting new way to learn English!



## Flea (Feb 13, 2010)

Or to drop acid.  Either one would work pretty well, actually.

[yt]HRerwXWTRjM&feature[/yt]

I sent this to my instructor, thinking it would be helpful drill for class.  Oddly, he hasn't responded.   He must not have checked his email yet.  

:angel:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 13, 2010)

WTF?? 
As all crime in Japan is committed by foreigners, I guess it helps to know English.

Who ever produced these videos are wacko, but I kinda like this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-4WbjV1Jmo&feature=related


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2010)

These have been posted be-fore

These have been posted be-fore

These have been posted be-fore... 

Wow... I know engrish!! :uhyeah:  :lol: 

Just weird with the little exercise motions... Oh well... somebody in Japan made some Yen with those little instructional videos. :shrug:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 13, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> These have been posted be-fore
> 
> These have been posted be-fore
> 
> ...


 
Knowing how much the Japanese love their porn, it probably has more to do with the pretty young Japanese women pracing around then the language lesson itself.


----------

